# [AMD64] emerge -uDav world [risolto]

## nosacciu

dopo aver dato questo comando poco tempo fa e aver smascherato vari pacchetti tipo glibc e il portage nuovo in versione pre4 adesso molti programmi mi vanno in segmentation fault tipo irssi cosa sara' stato secondo voi? possibile siano le glibc nuove a causarmi questi problemi?

----------

## lavish

penso che con così poche informazioni sia impossibile dare una risposta sensata...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Magari riportando qualche esempio e la lista dei programmi aggiornati, potremmo già disporre di qualche elemento in più

----------

## nosacciu

come posso fare a rirecuperarle? c'e' una qualche sottospecie di log?

----------

## lavish

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> come posso fare a rirecuperarle? c'e' una qualche sottospecie di log?

 

Riportare il log di dmesg, l'output da terminale.. riguardo ai programmi emersi, la "sottospecie" di log (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) è : /var/log/emerge.log

----------

## nosacciu

tra quelli maskati di sicuro pycrypto

glibc

timezone-data

wine

amule

----------

## nosacciu

timezone-data-2006b

glibc-2.3.6-r3

man-pages

cracklib-2.8.5

opengl-update-2.2.4

lcms-1.14-r1

make-3.80-r3

emul-linux-x86-xlibs-2.2.2

irssi-0.8.10

xmms-mikmod

usb-utils-0.71-r1

baselayout-1.11.14-r5

mplayer-1.0.20060217

----------

## lavish

oltre a irssi, quali altri pacchetti vanno in segfault? Puoi postare un 

```
emerge info
```

?

----------

## nosacciu

oltre quello amsn konsole konqueror grip

__

emerge info

ortage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 athlon64 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt readline sdl slang spell ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## nosacciu

tra parentesi ho rimesso il vecchio portage anche se dubito centri qualcosa

----------

## nosacciu

ricompilo le glibc 2.3.5?! voi che dite?

----------

## nosacciu

anche supertux tra la lista dei crash

----------

## Luc484

Non so se sia una cosa intelligente ma io qualche tempo fa ho fatto un danno vagamente simile. Ho risolto rifacendo i downgrade ad uno ad uno dei pacchetti che avevo emerso. In pratica ho fatto un:

splat -u n -cr -t 'date' world

ed ad uno ad uno ho rifatto i downgrade fino a che non si è risolto tutto.

----------

## nosacciu

poi anche un po' di errori del genere

auxdb exception: [/usr/portage::net-dialup/gnome-ppp-0.3.21]: "Corruption detected when reading key 'gnome-ppp-0.3.21': Key count mistmatch"

----------

## nosacciu

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Non so se sia una cosa intelligente ma io qualche tempo fa ho fatto un danno vagamente simile. Ho risolto rifacendo i downgrade ad uno ad uno dei pacchetti che avevo emerso. In pratica ho fatto un:
> 
> splat -u n -cr -t 'date' world
> 
> ed ad uno ad uno ho rifatto i downgrade fino a che non si ï¿½ risolto tutto.

 

cos'Ã¨ splat?

----------

## nosacciu

mi sa che l'unica cosa che accomuna il tutto siano le glibc non riesco a vedere altri collegamenti voi che dite?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ascolta... tutto quello che stai postando fornisce poche informazioni, oltretutto postando in modo così confusionario non si capisce molto, ed  è impossibile aiutarti

tanto per cominciare io non ho capito se il tuo sistema è amd64 o ~amd64. dall'emerge info si legge che è amd64, ma non mi spiego come tu possa avere portage >= 2.1 e glibc > 2.3.5

inizia a fare chiarezza su questo, poi prendi uno dei programmi che va in crash, avvialo da consolle,  e posta quello che viene scritto. così forse riusciamo a combinare qualcosa di utile

----------

## nosacciu

avevo portage 2.1 e ho fatot un downgrade al 2.0

Ã¨ amd64

tux@GentooBOX ~ $ irssi

Segmentation fault

----------

## nosacciu

ma si puo' risolvere o devo passarmi 2 giorni di formattazione?

----------

## codadilupo

Uhmm... mi sa che hai ancora qualche dubbio sulle basi di gentoo  :Wink: 

amd64 é l'architettura del tuo pc. con la tilde utilizzi i pacchetti mascherati.

Ho come un dubbio su come tu abbia installato questi pacchetti. Li ha messi - giustamente - in package.keywords (o mask) oppure li ha installati usando il path assoluto ?

Ad ogni buon conto,  comincerei con un bel

```
emerge --sync

revdep-rebuild

emerge -uDpvt --newuse world
```

in questo modo dovresti riparare i danni maggiori, downgradando tutti i pacchetti instabili che non siano stati specificatamente richiesti come tali tramite i file appositi. In piu' risistemi le eventuali librerie rotte... e aggiorni anche portage, per sovrammercato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## nosacciu

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Uhmm... mi sa che hai ancora qualche dubbio sulle basi di gentoo 
> 
> amd64 ï¿½ l'architettura del tuo pc. con la tilde utilizzi i pacchetti mascherati.
> 
> Ho come un dubbio su come tu abbia installato questi pacchetti. Li ha messi - giustamente - in package.keywords (o mask) oppure li ha installati usando il path assoluto ?
> ...

 

li ho messi in package.keywords

----------

## lavish

non uppare il tuo thread. Se devi aggiungere informazioni, edita il tuo ultimo post (a meno che qualcuno abbia risposto ad un tuo post precedente).

Onestamente nemmeno io so cosa dirti.. l'idea sarebbe quella di fare un downgrade di glibc e dare una ricompilata globale.. questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza safe...

----------

## nosacciu

in ogni caso revdep-rebuild non esiste  :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> in ogni caso revdep-rebuild non esiste 

 

emerge gentoolkit

----------

## nosacciu

chiedo scusa ero convinto di avere il gentoolkit invece non lo avevo

----------

## .:chrome:.

ripeto la richiesta... posta l'output che viene scritto quando avvii dalla consolle uno dei programmi che crashano

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ripeto la richiesta... posta l'output che viene scritto quando avvii dalla consolle uno dei programmi che crashano

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437808.html#3140472  :Razz: 

----------

## nosacciu

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ripeto la richiesta... posta l'output che viene scritto quando avvii dalla consolle uno dei programmi che crashano

 

riposto

GentooBOX ~ # irssi

Segmentation fault

----------

## nosacciu

cmq ho dato un emerge -uDv world

----------

## Luca89

Io non capisco come mai hai messo le glibc instabili, se sono instabili un motivo ci sarà e poi è un pacchetto fondamentale per il sistema tenerlo nel ramo instabile è un serio rischio, sommato al fatto che non si sa come risolvere da soli gli eventuali problemi. Io ti consiglierei di rimettere quelle stabili. Visto che non sei molto pratico di Gentoo ti consiglio di usare solo software stabile o al limite non prendere dal ramo testing pacchetti di vitale importanza come glibc e portage.

----------

## nosacciu

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io non capisco come mai hai messo le glibc instabili, se sono instabili un motivo ci sarï¿½ e poi ï¿½ un pacchetto fondamentale per il sistema tenerlo nel ramo instabile ï¿½ un serio rischio, sommato al fatto che non si sa come risolvere da soli gli eventuali problemi. Io ti consiglierei di rimettere quelle stabili. Visto che non sei molto pratico di Gentoo ti consiglio di usare solo software stabile o al limite non prendere dal ramo testing pacchetti di vitale importanza come glibc e portage.

 

non Ã¨ non essere pratici Ã¨ solo ke na cosa di queste non mi Ã¨ mai capitata

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ripeto la richiesta... posta l'output che viene scritto quando avvii dalla consolle uno dei programmi che crashano 
> 
> riposto
> 
> GentooBOX ~ # irssi
> ...

 

chiedo scusa. mi ero perso il post

vediamo... hai installato strace? eventualmente installalo e prova a cercare lorigine del problema:

```
cd

strace -o irssi.out irssi

less irrsi.out
```

----------

## nosacciu

non me lo compila strace comunque sono sempre piu' convinto dipenda da qualche libreria perche' ad esempio grip e amsn (che non funzionano) non sono stati ricompilati e prima di quel comando funzionavano perfetti

----------

## .:chrome:.

se decidi di rifare il sistema, tieni l'architettura stabile

----------

## nosacciu

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se decidi di rifare il sistema, tieni l'architettura stabile

 

a dire il vero ho dato solo un emerge -uDv --newuse world

----------

## Luca89

Avrai fatto solo "emerge -uDv --newuse world" ma hai messo lo stesso le glibc versione instabile (hai detto che le hai aggiunte a package.keywords), le quali sono delle librerie fondamentali per tutti i programmi del sistema, ancora non ho capito perchè hai voluto metterne una versione instabile.

----------

## nosacciu

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Avrai fatto solo "emerge -uDv --newuse world" ma hai messo lo stesso le glibc versione instabile (hai detto che le hai aggiunte a package.keywords), le quali sono delle librerie fondamentali per tutti i programmi del sistema, ancora non ho capito perchï¿½ hai voluto metterne una versione instabile.

 

le ho gia tolte dal package.keywords  :Wink:  ho tolto tutto da li

----------

## nosacciu

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Avrai fatto solo "emerge -uDv --newuse world" ma hai messo lo stesso le glibc versione instabile (hai detto che le hai aggiunte a package.keywords), le quali sono delle librerie fondamentali per tutti i programmi del sistema, ancora non ho capito perchï¿½ hai voluto metterne una versione instabile.

 

ma tu dici che sono quelle?

----------

## nosacciu

erano le glibc  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ti ho già detto prima di non fare continui UP al thread. Edita il tuo ultimo messaggio piuttosto! Se hai risolto, aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO]

----------

